# good fates/bad fates



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

Last year we did Tempt your Fate and it was a great success. Guests just pullled radom fates out of a cauldron. I did end up however reusing some of the good fates.

This year I want to do the same game but with the idea of popping a balloon for your fate (got that idea from this forum. My question finally is what ration should the fates be? The bad fates are more fun so I was thinking if I do 30 balloons, should there be 20 bad and 10 good (prizes) or should I do an even amount of both. Should I let people know how many fates of each there are. 

Looking for opinions...Thanks!


----------



## lilred (Oct 10, 2005)

I, too, was wondering along the same lines. Do you try to have enough prizes for everyone to have a chance to win one or not? I could also use some more ideas for bad fates that don't involve drinking alcohol. We are having a family party, so we won't be having alcohol served at the party.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a lot of kids at my party too. We did this last year and most of my bad fates were singing karoake style. They would draw the name of a Halloween song and have to sing. I printed off the words from a Halloween site. We used Monster Mash, Thriller, Addams Family, the Munster Theme song, etc.


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

I did the balloons last year and I did an even amount of good and bad, and it worked out well.


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

thank you! I will probably do 50/50.


----------



## rokzmom (Oct 23, 2009)

We generally do a 70/30 split for bad fates/good fates (more bad than good). While our party is an adults-only one, our neighbor does one for the kids and plays the same game. The "Beanboozled" jelly beans from Jelly Belly are a HUGE hit with the kids. You can buy it as a game where the player has to spin an arrow to find out which color to choose. Some of them are GROSS and others are yum. Here's a link: http://www.jellybelly.com/Shop/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=98782 to see it. They sell them through Amazon.

Another one that all ages get a kick out of is having eat what they scoop from the "litter box." I used grapenuts cereal as the litter and bought a brand new box and scooper that we'll use again this year. For the contents, I softened tootsie rolls in the microwave and molded them to look more kitty-poo-like, and we also had small snickers bars that we molded. Some folks like to put the stuff on top of the litter, but we mixed it all in so that people wouldn't really know what they were getting.

Charades, karaoke, howling at the moon, and writing and reciting a halloween poem/limerick are also well-received.

Have fun!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My question is, do they get prizes for this? I used lots of prizes last year--DVDs and don't want to spend as much on them this year. Also, how do you keep people from coming back and back and back to Tempt Fate. That was a real issue when they won prizes last year.


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Oriental Trading has tons of great ideas (in bulk) that would work for kids as prizes at a great price. They even come in a priate chest. Just an idea for those of you looking for prizes.


----------



## rokzmom (Oct 23, 2009)

With the 70/30 split, that limits the number of prizes a bit. Some of the good fates rewards are as simple as a delicious, decorated cookie or cupcake wrapped up in cellophane, or a scratch-off lottery ticket, dollar store mugs, etc.

We do not limit the number of times a single person can tempt their fate, but we do have a limited number of fates. Once they're gone, they're gone. This year, we will be trying something a bit different with this game. We're planning a bunch of "Minute to Win It" style games that have been modified with a Halloween twist. People will be competing head to head and the winner gets to decide whether to tempt *their* fate, or make the loser tempt theirs. Should make for some added laughs!


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

rokzmom said:


> With the 70/30 split, that limits the number of prizes a bit. Some of the good fates rewards are as simple as a delicious, decorated cookie or cupcake wrapped up in cellophane, or a scratch-off lottery ticket, dollar store mugs, etc.
> 
> We do not limit the number of times a single person can tempt their fate, but we do have a limited number of fates. Once they're gone, they're gone. This year, we will be trying something a bit different with this game. We're planning a bunch of "Minute to Win It" style games that have been modified with a Halloween twist. People will be competing head to head and the winner gets to decide whether to tempt *their* fate, or make the loser tempt theirs. Should make for some added laughs!


I like the Minute to win it idea! 

Last year, I gave chocolates, mini liquor bottles, candles. This year prizes will be the same, except I will add scratch off lottery tickets.


----------

